
Show HN: Website to Play Board/Card Games – Looking for Feedback - ravipatel
https://www.funnode.com/
======
acomjean
I played the backgammon game against the ai.

The backgammon game stuck on me (I couldn't get my pieces to move).
Fortunately refreshing un-stuck it. I don't have flash. Fairly intuitive
moving. Moving pieces "home" was difficult.

I won however, (against the ai). Pretty wild game.

Reminds me of the good old yahoo games.

~~~
ravipatel
Thanks for checking it out acomjean -- I'll have to check why it got stuck for
you. Might be a long shot, but did you take a screenshot? xd

No Flash or Java required to play on FunNode :)

~~~
acomjean
No screen shot. I could click on the piece and it would highlight where the
piece could go. Clicking on the destination which usually moves the piece did
nothing.

Mac, latest os (el-capitan), I think safari browser.

~~~
ravipatel
Thanks acomjean - I'll check it out

